# need some help about this site that i have been looking at ?



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi to all has any got money from this site before as i am not to sure to get some euros of here have a look at http://www.crowncurrencyexchange.com/ and let me no thanks tank


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*exchange rates*

Have a look at www.currenciesdirect.com


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i did but its only 1.16 i am looking for the best price thanks


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

any more about this site please


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Why*

Why is this under GPS :roll:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont no there have not put right yet


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use a Nationwide debit card and get bank exchange rates with no charges in Europe. Nobody can beat that.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it Gerry.

Always seem to get better rates as well when you check the bank statement! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i am thinking about the smaller thing that i will need to get


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

I was looking at these people earlier this year, but delayed buying, so missed a good price and ended up going to M&S for a small float until we arrived and had time to get to a cash machine.

Anyway, looking a bit deeper, you will find that these are the company linked to from at least one airline's site when you click the currency button can't remember which I found them from), so I suspect they are legit, and their forward buy rates tend to look OK. 

You need to telephone them to actually buy the currency.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi ytank - I have used this firm in the past a couple of times (before I got a Nationwide card). I found them very helpful and efficient and at that time were consistently top of the exchange rate lists. I think this is still the case.

Sue


----------

